# Why does my puppy throw up only at night?



## Jones127x (Sep 20, 2013)

My 6 month old shepherd recently, over the last month or so, has started to vomit at night and early morning. Most of the time, it's just greenish yellow foam/liquid. So I figured it was an empty stomach. The other night, I found a round worm and treated him for it the next day. The vomit has only had food in it twice. One of which was just now, and the liquid was brown and not really green like usual. It had a thick substance in it, along with a few chunks of food. Tried having a later dinner to maybe help with the vomiting, but that didn't seem to help. I have not changed his food recently. I am considering changing back to Eukanuba, he is currently eating Purina One large breed puppy food. Also, how will I know if the worms are gone? I only found one, which was in his vomit, and treated it with "Vetscription Worm Away". There have been none in his poop. Like I said, I have only found one single worm, took it to the vet, and they confirmed it was a round worm. Thank you in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pup also started vomiting bile early in the morning when I put him on 2 meals instead of 3 meals a day(rawfed). It helped when I gave him a small meal right before bedtime.

Both of those foods you listed are not ones most of us GSD people would recommend. There are better options for the cost. 
As far as worming, many times you need to do a treatment every 2 weeks and make sure you clean up the poop immediately.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Jane, I give both of my dogs a treat before bed and have never had a problem with them vomiting bile. It's good for them to have a little something in their stomach as I feed two meals 12 hours apart, they also get a treat midday as well.

As for the worm(s), take a second sample back to the vet to ensure they're all gone if you're worried. It might take multiple doses to clear everything out and it's not something you want to muck around with


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

For the worms I'd get the vet involved and deworm, then do another fecal check in a couple of weeks.

I agree about feeding a small meal before bed. My dog throws up bile if she has a hungry tummy. I normally feed breakfast at 6:00 am, then feed supper around 4-5:00 pm. Shortly before bed I'll give my dog something to chew on for a snack, like beef tendon, a duck foot etc. just a little something to put in her tummy and she seems to do well with that routine.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our female did this too. We just gave her a snack before bed. She eventually grew out of it.

These are *much better quality* products. Check out the ingredients compared to what you are feeding. 

*Fromm’s:* Gourmet Pet Products - Fromm Family Foods Find USA location: Fromm USA Retailers Find Internet Location: Internet Retailers - Fromm Family Foods
*Acana:* ACANA PET FOODS | Acana Find a retailer: Store Locator | Acana 



Moms


----------

